# Mc solo?



## timinatorxx (4. September 2009)

Moin moin ,

kurze frage .... schaff ich es mit einem 70er dk mc solo zu machen oder eher nich ? oder sollte ich erst ab lvl 80 loslegen?


EDIT: achso grund : Thunderfury


----------



## Maradil (4. September 2009)

eher nicht ^^
ich habs noch mit keinem char probiert, aber ich glaub bei dem einen Boss wo die Hunde Adds gleichzeitig down müssen (ka mehr wie der hies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wirste scheitern ^^

Edit 1: ERSTER xD

Edit 2: auch auf 80 wirds schwer/ unmöglich


----------



## legammler (4. September 2009)

ne mit 80vllt ja aber mit 70 net würd ich ma so ins blaue hinein behaupten xDDDD


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_als 70ger dk eh nicht :/ so imba is die klasse auch nicht 

80g is es moglich gibt auch hexer der es shcon solo gemacht hat _


----------



## boonfish (4. September 2009)

Kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber mit Stufe 70 solltest du selbst mit einem Todesritter keine Chance haben.


----------



## ak47fatih (4. September 2009)

mit beiden NEIN


2-3 bosse schon aber mehr net, wer das andere behauptet ,soll movie zeigen.


----------



## Schluri (4. September 2009)

auf 80 solo auch unwahrscheinllich, brauchst nen heiler und dd noch


----------



## Fuga89 (4. September 2009)

Also ich mit meinem Frostmage komem selbst mit epic equip nichtmals an den ersten beiden mobs vorbei durch deren unterbrechen und wegtreten komme ich garnicht zum dmg machen


----------



## Weissnet (4. September 2009)

Schluri schrieb:


> auf 80 solo auch unwahrscheinllich, brauchst nen heiler und dd noch



/signed

Kannst knicken auch mit 80 und Full t9,5 ^^


----------



## Zoakk (4. September 2009)

1dd/tank + 1 heiler also zu 2. geht es locker mit 80 haben tf+sulfuron hammer gefarmt


----------



## Topfkopf (4. September 2009)

wenn dus unbedingt wissen willst probier doch erstmal dein können am Ony trash, wenn du da verrecks schafft du auch keinen MC boss^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Kannst knicken auch mit 80 und Full t9,5 ^^


So siehts aus, ich habs mal versucht mit meinem Schami auf Stufe 80. 
Die Trahs zu legen ist wirklich einfach, sogar diese Massenwichtel sind "easy going"
Allerdings sind die Bosse definitiv paar Nummern stärker, was allein für mich nicht wirklich
möglich war. Mit einem Heiler wäre es viel leichter, ein DD dazu ein "Kinderspiel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (4. September 2009)

du kannst thunderfury ohnehin nicht tragen


----------



## Stevesteel (4. September 2009)

alleine geht MC definitiv nicht, egal mit welcher Klasse und welchem Equip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timinatorxx (4. September 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> du kannst thunderfury ohnehin nicht tragen



natürlich ...... 1 hand schwert is nich klassengebunden ......


----------



## Potpotom (4. September 2009)

Ich bin mit meinem Pala und einem befreundeten Druiden rein. Dauerte ewig, wir haben es nicht komplett geschafft und wir durften ab und an mal "Hallo Bob" sagen.

Aber Laune hat es dennoch gemacht, und das ist ja das wichtigste. Wenn ich mir überlege, man sind wir früher da gefallen wie die Fliegen - heute schafft man einen Grossteil zu 2.

3 gute Leute sollten es schon sein... ein 70er? Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Crudelus (4. September 2009)

als 70ger eher nicht zu schaffen aber als 80er ja, gab auch schon viele die das gemacht haben, vlt solltest du dich am anfang erstmal an ony üben;P


edith sagt: hier ein bild von nem lock(!) der solo gemacht hat >klick<


----------



## Halbat (4. September 2009)

Das haut nicht hin , da du beim Sulfuronherold oder wie der ehißt die Add´s auseinander ziehen musst da die sich sonst heilen.

Wenn schon vorher jemand das selbe geschrieben hat dann sry


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. September 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> du kannst thunderfury ohnehin nicht tragen



Dann sage mal wieso das nicht gehen sollte .....


----------



## Arlokk (4. September 2009)

mc solo geht zwar. hat nen lock geschafft. allerdings mit buggen.
wir farmen das mit protpala/priest ab ^-^ 
und sulfuron herold musst du die adds net wegziehen ^-^ ab 2 DD geht das add umzuhauen bevor die fertig sind mit heilen. bei 
einem DD musst du so lang überleben bis die adds oom sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten sehr easy mit 2 80iger chars zu machen ^-^


----------



## Topfkopf (4. September 2009)

also es sollte auch alleine gehen als Pala oder DK. Allerdings sollte Topeq mit Topvz´s und Topsockeln vorhanden sein um einen Erfolg zu garantieren, und ein bisschen Skill wäre auch nicht schlecht^^ Das ganze allerdings nur auf 80, mit 70 total unmöglich.


----------



## Gierdre (4. September 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei MC sind, braucht man eigentlich noch die Zugangsquests und wo kommt man da überhaupt rein?


----------



## Zalandar (4. September 2009)

Würde es man denn schaffen als 70DK Onyxia zu killen?? (Solo)


----------



## Maxugon (4. September 2009)

Crudelus schrieb:


> als 70ger eher nicht zu schaffen aber als 80er ja, gab auch shon viele die das gemacht haben, vlt solltest du dich am anfang erstmal an ony üben;P


In Ehren in deiner Signatur ^^


----------



## Duselette (4. September 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> du kannst thunderfury ohnehin nicht tragen



kann er doch.


----------



## Tinaru (4. September 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei MC sind, braucht man eigentlich noch die Zugangsquests und wo kommt man da überhaupt rein?



die quest für die ini gabs aufm weg zu brd und mitten in brd bzw relativ spät kommt dann auch der eingang zum molten core.

mfG


----------



## Weissnet (4. September 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Dann sage mal wieso das nicht gehen sollte .....



Es ist klassen gebunden desswegen!
Ich meine Krieger/Pala/e konnten es tragen soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann :>

/edit Schurke glaube ging auch noch.


----------



## Zalandar (4. September 2009)

Hier der beweis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Los (4. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Es ist klassen gebunden desswegen!
> Ich meine Krieger/Pala/e konnten es tragen soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann :>
> 
> /edit Schurke glaube ging auch noch.



Die bindung auf klassen ist schon länger entfernt worden und der tooltip ist inzischen auch angepasst worden glaub ich.


----------



## zondrias (4. September 2009)

also wenn ich seh das ein 80er dk die nordend inis allein packt....warum sollte mc nich mit 70 gehn...einfach mal probieren. versuch wärs wert.


----------



## Weissnet (4. September 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Hier der beweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm schöner Beweis^^

Damals wars halt Klassengebunden undso kenne ich es auch halt noch, bin en alter WoW Haase und was da neues gefuscht wurde  intressiert mich nicht so wirklich!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem hf beim farmen ^^

Und nicht vergessen Elementium schonmal auf horten, und verhütten lernen ;>


----------



## Luja123 (4. September 2009)

Packt man niemals in 80 ganz clear. Also mit sehr sehr viel skill und guten eq ok aber das ist sehr selten


----------



## Potenzus (4. September 2009)

ach erzählt doch nich, es geht alleine zumindest als DK ... ich habs zwar nich probiert und werde es auch nich aber guckt mal bei youtube ... dieser Raegwynn oder wie der hieß ( der der auch Drak'tharon hc usw gemacht hat) hats auch geschafft ... ich sag nich das es leicht is, aber es ist zu schaffen mit equip und viel skill

als dk is einiges solo möglich 
http://www.youtube.com/user/darkkiller5000


----------



## Gulwar (4. September 2009)

Jaja, was die Leute auf einem Privatserver so alles schon geschafft haben wollen.
Du wirst selbst mit einem gut ausgerüsteten 80er keine große Chance haben, da allzuviel Solo zu erreichen. Wenn du nicht genug Flächenschaden hast und nen Heiler wirst du gerade die ersten Mobgruppen nicht überstehen. Die Feuererbrut vermehrt sich nämlich immer noch rasend. Und die meisten Mobs sind 2er Gruppen. Alleine ist MC noch unmöglich. War ja auch ne 40er Ini zu seiner Zeit. 63er Elite  Mobs dort sind schon was anderes als der Baron in Strat.


----------



## Turismo (4. September 2009)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Also ich mit meinem Frostmage komem selbst mit epic equip nichtmals an den ersten beiden mobs vorbei durch deren unterbrechen und wegtreten komme ich garnicht zum dmg machen



mit mage eh kein wunder und wer ist heute schon nicht epic equipt?^^


----------



## adw90 (4. September 2009)

MC is Solo machbar als Prot Pala.

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=109587

Auch BWL ab 3. Boss is Solo machbar.

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111227


----------



## Vetsu (4. September 2009)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=98549 
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=99373 
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111017 
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=113129 
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=114165 
1 Hexer , alle Bosse.


P.S. JA , auch Raggi!


----------



## Shac (4. September 2009)

Also zu zweit kommt man locker weit nur bei Golemagg hatten ich und en Kumpel schwere Probleme. Aber ist auch schon etwas länger her ka wie es heute aussieht. Was den einen Boss betrifft vor dem Bombenleger(Name vergessen) der die Heiler dabei hat nun ja ich sags mal so wir hatten das bessere Manareg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (4. September 2009)

ein kn. dk ist viel zu unwürdig soeine tolle waffe zu tragen der ist nur gemacht für blowjobs beim lichking :>


----------



## Nourius (4. September 2009)

Ich mach jede ID Mc solo ausser Gehennas, Raggi schaff ich auch solo (bin dk)
Thunderfury hab ich bereits und für den hammer brauch ich noch das Auge (der hammer liegt geschmiedet auf meiner bank).
Wenn nen anderer Dk nen paar tips haben möchte einfach ne Pm schreiben.

gruß


----------



## Æxodus (4. September 2009)

Also ich, Healpala und Kumpel, Enhancer haben mc bis auf Sulfuron, Majordomo und Raggi clear und da war es teilweise recht knapp. Ist halt je nach klassencombi verschieden leicht bzw schwer.
Sulfuron war irgendwie unmöglich!!

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Jice (4. September 2009)

Ich habs probiert mit 80er Tank Pala und Luci is eig kein Prob, Magmar wird scho Hart wegen Enrage da brauchte ich 2 Versuche und ab da wurds mir zu hart.
Gehannes is wegen Heil FLuch zu hart, weil da helfen selbst Heals net mehr, man kriegt zwar ein add down aber dann war schluss.
Garr waren die Explosionen und die Menge an Adds  zu viel.Trash sollte eig kein prob sein.

Meiner Meinung nach also definitv zu Schwer zusolon, habe es aber mit 3 Leuten geschafft (diszi priest, ich tankpala und nem Mage)

Was du Solon kannst is Zg, ony und mit bissel übung AQ20 das habe ich bisher geshafft

lg


----------



## maglarius (4. September 2009)

Mc solo is eig unmöglich! vDu verreckst an den Hunden also schon beim trash.
Baron Geddon jagdt dich als DK in die Luft und alle anderen klassen haben solo nach kurzer zeit kein mana mehr und gehen auch flöten. Ragi sowiso nich weil der dich durch die gegend schießt usw.
Zu 3. Also am besten eigentlich fast  mit Dk / Warri / Rouge / feral dudu und einem healer zu zweit wirds aber im noch kniffelig .... und an Garr mit den ganzen adds haste sowiso keinen chance .
Falls man es doch irgendwie mit Sach 8und krach geschafft hat bist du SPÄTESTENS bei majordomus executus tot weil der heiler adds daybei hat und die auch noch fast gleichzeitig sterben müssen ..,.
MC solo ? NEIN auf 80 keine chance


----------



## kogrash (4. September 2009)

so richtig was kann ich weder zu lvl 70 noch zum DK sagen, da ich das Ganze mit nem Krieger in T7 auf lvl 80 gemacht hab.

Also erstmal: Für Thunderfury braucht man nicht alle Bosse, sondern nur Garr und Geddon. Denn nur die droppen die Fesseln des Windsuchers. Auf lvl 80 braucht man auf dem Weg zu denen so gut wie keinen Trash verhauen (ich habs trotzdem meist gemacht wegen der Feuer- und Lavakerne). Fängt schon damit an, daß man vor den allerersten Riesen rechts abbiegt und runterspringt - so kann man schon ne Menge abkürzen. Der Trash ist in einer Blutdurst-Deff-Skillung aber eh kein Problem - bis auf die Feuerlords. Da fehlt der Dmg und die Lavabrut frisst mich dann auf. Wären aber evtl. in einer Dmg-Skillung mit Feuerresi-Equip gut machbar. Da ich aber meine andere Skillung (Deff) nicht aufgeben wollte hab ich die Feuerlords einfach umgangen. Die Hunde sind ein auch kein Problem, nur wenn von denen mal ein Debuff durchkommt kann es nervig sein, da die 15min gehen. 35% weniger Leben zB sind unschön...

Garr selber ist ein Witz, an dem kann ich mich sogar hochheilen. Ich hab Garr einfach in die hinterste Ecke gezogen, dann braucht man nicht mal die Kernhunde vor ihm machen. Übrigens, die Adds explodieren nach einer bestimmten Zeit von selbst, hab ich dann festgestellt...

Baron Geddon ist schon ne andere Nummer. Wenn man in dem Durchgang den Lavawoger(?) und den Kernhund verhauen hat muß man, glaube ich, nur noch 1 oder 2 Lavapacks kaputt machen. Dann kann man Geddon in den Tunnel pullen. Nahe des Ausgangs zu Garr kann man an der einen Seite ein Stück weit hochgehen. Da dort die Decke sehr niedrig ist wird man als Bombe kaum hochgeworfen und kriegt so keinen oder nur minimalen Fallschaden. Trotzdem macht Geddon noch ordentlich Damage, das meiste davon Feuerschaden. Keine Ahnung wie es mit einem DK aussieht, aber als Krieger hatte ich erst eine Chance als ich 265+ Feuerresi hatte. Erst ab da konnte meine Selbstheilung halbwegs mit dem Schaden mithalten. Dann gabs nur noch ein Problem: Wenn man Magmadar nicht verhauen hat respawnt der Kernhund. Man muß mit dem also auch noch fertig werden. Zumindest der Lavawoger kommt nicht wieder da Garr ja kaputt ist.

Thunderfury hat schon was - wir haben trotz unzähliger Runs damals nie eins zusammengekriegt. Denn die Dropchance ist minimal und man braucht beide Hälften. Und leider kann man beide Bosse nur 1x die Woche umhauen. Von daher hab ich im Kern ein wenig Spaß gehabt und mir die Mats für Ehrfürchtig bei der Thoriumbruderschaft gefarmt. Aber danach war dann auch gut....


----------



## tost7 (4. September 2009)

Nen Herxer bei mir inner Gilde hats Solo clear. Aber er braucht jedesmal ewig.


----------



## Nourius (4. September 2009)

maglarius schrieb:


> Mc solo is eig unmöglich! vDu verreckst an den Hunden also schon beim trash.
> Baron Geddon jagdt dich als DK in die Luft und alle anderen klassen haben solo nach kurzer zeit kein mana mehr und gehen auch flöten. Ragi sowiso nich weil der dich durch die gegend schießt usw.
> Zu 3. Also am besten eigentlich fast  mit Dk / Warri / Rouge / feral dudu und einem healer zu zweit wirds aber im noch kniffelig .... und an Garr mit den ganzen adds haste sowiso keinen chance .
> Falls man es doch irgendwie mit Sach 8und krach geschafft hat bist du SPÄTESTENS bei majordomus executus tot weil der heiler adds daybei hat und die auch noch fast gleichzeitig sterben müssen ..,.
> MC solo ? NEIN auf 80 keine chance




oh doch ich mach Mc jede Id solo als Dk....
Nur gehennas stellt ein problem dar ansonsten pack ich alles solo geddon is einer der einfachsten.
Die heiler bei Majordomus heilen garnicht also ist er auch kein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (4. September 2009)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> natürlich ...... 1 hand schwert is nich klassengebunden ......



ähm ja...schonmal nachgeschaut für wen das questitem ist dass da dropt ?^^


----------



## Gulwar (4. September 2009)

adw90 schrieb:


> MC is Solo machbar als Prot Pala.
> Auch BWL ab 3. Boss is Solo machbar



Klar - und Elvis lebt.
Die Amis waren nie auf dem Mond.
Und Angela ist keine Frau.
Auf den legalen Servern ist dies mit legalen Mitteln nicht möglich, auch für 1 Pala nicht 40 Feuerbrut entstehen SEHR schnell und beenden auch ein Palaleben.


----------



## adw90 (4. September 2009)

Der Char existiert:

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...amp;n=Kurushimi

Und natuerlich ist das mit legalen Mitteln machbar, man brauch nur nen bisschen Skill dafuer.


----------



## Matress (4. September 2009)

Das ist auf lvl 80 schon extrem schwer. Schaffst du niemals alleine.


----------



## adw90 (4. September 2009)

Siehst du bei meinem geposteten Videos irgendwelche andern Leute? Ich nicht.
Also isses alleine machbar. Man sollte nicht immer alles sofort anzweifeln.


----------



## kogrash (4. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Klar - und Elvis lebt.
> Die Amis waren nie auf dem Mond.
> Und Angela ist keine Frau.
> Auf den legalen Servern ist dies mit legalen Mitteln nicht möglich, auch für 1 Pala nicht 40 Feuerbrut entstehen SEHR schnell und beenden auch ein Palaleben.



hm, dann umgeht man die. auf lvl 80 ist die aggrorange minimal. einzig die brücke da wo man auf golemagg runterschaut kann ein wenig eng werden. zudem glaube ich nicht das die feuerlords unschaffbar sind - soviel damage ist gar nicht nötig. hauptsache man hat die adds unter kontrolle.


----------



## Avorx (4. September 2009)

Also. Als Dk sollte es machbar sein nehme ich einfach mal an. Habs mit meinem Schami vor 3 Wochen mal versucht und habs mit dem clear gekriegt. 
Allerdings: Sehr viel Geduld benötigt. Hab für Golemagg alleine schon ne Stunde gebraucht (als Heiler tot geheilt). Dafür wird allerdings benötigt: Gutes Equip und (um mich selbst bißchen zu loben) auch halbwegs Skill.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Es ist klassen gebunden desswegen!
> Ich meine Krieger/Pala/e konnten es tragen soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann :>
> 
> /edit Schurke glaube ging auch noch.



Das wär dann das gute alte Qel'Serrar gewesen (überigigens das schönste Schwert, das es je gab) aber sicher nicht TF. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit rennen bei uns schon Mages rum, kann also echt jeder tragen. ^^


----------



## Gromark (4. September 2009)

er kann thunderfury tragen, wurde gepatcht, kann jez jeder tragen der einhand schwerter tragen kann =)^^#

MfG


----------



## Gulwar (4. September 2009)

adw90 schrieb:


> Siehst du bei meinem geposteten Videos irgendwelche andern Leute? Ich nicht.
> Also isses alleine machbar. Man sollte nicht immer alles sofort anzweifeln.


Schon mal was von Bildbearbeitung gehört? Die meisten dieser Videos sind den virtuellen Speicherplatz nicht wert.
Es fängt schon damit an, das du ja zumindest in einer Schlachtgruppe sein mußt um da rein zu kommen. Klar die anderen stehen nur dumm rum. Wers glaubt. Das man nichts von denen sieht heißt noch lange net das sie net da sind.
Ich war vor kurzem selbst in MC: Mage, Jäger, Heiler. Die Riesen haben wir mit Ach und Krach totbekommen, über die Brücke kamen wir nicht wegen der Feuerbrut. Ich bezweifle gar net das man einige Bosse soloen kann, aber die ganze Ini? Unmöglich. Und Hexer die behaupten sie können alleine bei Majordomus bestehen, sorry, die kann ich net ernst nehmen.
Gleiches gilt für BWL


----------



## Jurrasic (4. September 2009)

Mc kann man wohl Solo machen, Pala/Bären sind vom Vorteil. Die können bestimmte sachen decursen!
Mit meinem Dk hab ich nur die ersten beiden Bosse geschafft/versucht, das dauert extrem lange.
Aber mit 70 kannst du das vergessen, Zu Bc ging man sogar noch mit +20 Leuten rein (Rnd halt).


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (4. September 2009)

MC Wurde bereits von einem WL Solo gecleart jeder boss auch Ragnaros . 

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Final

Sehr interessant anzuschauen . Fähigkeiten wurden sehr Gut genutzt vieles auch nur durch den Zirkel machbar er ist auch viele Umwege gegangen um den Adds aus dem weg zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch sehr beachtlich

C'thun 1 Phase Wl solo

mfg


----------



## kogrash (4. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Bildbearbeitung gehört? Die meisten dieser Videos sind den virtuellen Speicherplatz nicht wert.
> Es fängt schon damit an, das du ja zumindest in einer Schlachtgruppe sein mußt um da rein zu kommen. Klar die anderen stehen nur dumm rum. Wers glaubt. Das man nichts von denen sieht heißt noch lange net das sie net da sind.
> Ich war vor kurzem selbst in MC: Mage, Jäger, Heiler. Die Riesen haben wir mit Ach und Krach totbekommen, über die Brücke kamen wir nicht wegen der Feuerbrut. Ich bezweifle gar net das man einige Bosse soloen kann, aber die ganze Ini? Unmöglich. Und Hexer die behaupten sie können alleine bei Majordomus bestehen, sorry, die kann ich net ernst nehmen.
> Gleiches gilt für BWL



also die riesen sind ein witz als krieger, sogar solo. vielleicht solltet ihr mal nen tank mitnehmen...
und wie gesagt, man kann auf lvl 80 vor den riesen rechts abbiegen und runterhüpfen, ersparrt einem ne menge streß. selbst wenn da unten dann ein feuerlord steht - auch der ist leicht zu umgehen. aber nur weil ihr das nicht geschafft habt "unmöglich!" schreien... oje. die feuerlords haben wir locker zu zweit (krieger + mage) gemacht, alleine als krieger fehlt halt ein bißchen damage...


----------



## Jurrasic (4. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Bildbearbeitung gehört? Die meisten dieser Videos sind den virtuellen Speicherplatz nicht wert.
> Es fängt schon damit an, das du ja zumindest in einer Schlachtgruppe sein mußt um da rein zu kommen. Klar die anderen stehen nur dumm rum. Wers glaubt. Das man nichts von denen sieht heißt noch lange net das sie net da sind.
> Ich war vor kurzem selbst in MC: Mage, Jäger, Heiler. Die Riesen haben wir mit Ach und Krach totbekommen, über die Brücke kamen wir nicht wegen der Feuerbrut. Ich bezweifle gar net das man einige Bosse soloen kann, aber die ganze Ini? Unmöglich. Und Hexer die behaupten sie können alleine bei Majordomus bestehen, sorry, die kann ich net ernst nehmen.
> Gleiches gilt für BWL



Öhm? Viele sind immer alleine im Raid! Wie geht das? Ganz einfach, ein Freund von dir (kann ruhig Twink sein), kommt in deine Grp rein und drückt Alt+F4, nun ist er off aber die Grp besteht weiterhin.
Und wenn du das mit den hexer nicht glaubst, ein Klassenmod hat dies ausprobiert und geschafft, es gibt eine spezielle Skillung dafür
(Affi/Dämo, Pet hauts um, du bekommst heal von Dots und heilst nur dein Pet)


----------



## adw90 (4. September 2009)

Also ich habs mit meinem eigenen Pala mit Ulduar 10er equip auch schon gecleart.
Man muss halt nur wissen wie. 
Z.b. beim Feuerlord wenn das kleine Add kommt sofort dieses umhauen.
Dann hat man meistens immer so 5 Sec. den Großen zu machen und dann wieder das Add.
Dauert zwar alles etwas aber is locker machbar.

Aber wenn du sowieso denkst dass alle Videos, die zeigen wie jemand etwas Solo macht gefaked sind, dann weiß ich auch nich
wie man dich ueberzeugen kann.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (4. September 2009)

adw90 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du sowieso denkst dass alle Videos, die zeigen wie jemand etwas Solo macht gefaked sind, dann weiß ich auch nich
> wie man dich ueberzeugen kann.



/sign

Wahrscheinlich ist er einer von denen die denken "Ich schaffe das nicht also ists gefaket" wenn man weiss wies geht ist es einfach . 
Und ein Tank pala aus meiner früheren Gilde hat das auch schon des öfteren Solo gecleart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hat sich sogar auf 70 die Sulfuronblöcke solo erfarmt.

Probieren -> Taktiken ausdenken -> Anwenden -> Down machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funsan (4. September 2009)

hallo 
möchte auch mal meinen senf dazu geben

also ich war vorgestern noch mit meinen def krieger kollegen drin, 
bin selbst druide(katze/heiler) und es w@ren alle bosse problemlos möglich haben auch nur gut 2,5 std gebraucht

leider keine fesseln gedroppt aber spassig wars trotzdem, vorallem wenn 
man mit 60 da geraidet hat *nostalgie*

grüße


----------



## the Whitewolf (4. September 2009)

ich war mit Meinem 80 dk tank 30k life unbuffed etc. Mc bis zum ersten boss kommst du aber allein der is schon nicht oder nur mit langem probieren und scheitern verbunden tötbar das lohnt die reppkosten nich^^


----------



## noizycat (4. September 2009)

Auf 70 solo - no way. Auf 80 kann ich´s mir vorstellen, aber auch nur mit bestimmten Klassen und entsprechendem KnowHow und Geduld. Das größte "Problem" am Solospielen ist nämlich, dass man nicht mit übermäßig viel Schaden alles wegrotzt, sondern es entsprechend dauert, und die Gegner wieder dazu kommen, die Fähigkeiten zu nutzen, wegen denen man damals halt mit 40 Leuten da rein ist. Darauf muss man sich dann halt einstellen ...


----------



## Avorx (4. September 2009)

the schrieb:


> ich war mit Meinem 80 dk tank 30k life unbuffed etc. Mc bis zum ersten boss kommst du aber allein der is schon nicht oder nur mit langem probieren und scheitern verbunden tötbar das lohnt die reppkosten nich^^



Dann frag ich mich welchen Boss du als 1. bezeichnest. Lucifron oder Gehennas. Falls du Lucifron meinst, solltest du dringend lernen wie man wow spielt, falls du Gehanns meinst, kann ich dir zustimmen. Er ist nicht allzu leicht.


----------



## SuperAlex (4. September 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Leonalis (4. September 2009)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Moin moin ,
> 
> kurze frage .... schaff ich es mit einem 70er dk mc solo zu machen oder eher nich ? oder sollte ich erst ab lvl 80 loslegen?
> 
> ...



Nein

Grund: die Flüche der einzelnen Bosse und die Taktik die Notwendig ist bei einzeln Bosse. 

Selbst als Druide/Pala ist es schwer da der eine Manakosten in die hohe schraubt,. der andere Heilung verringert usw,. 

Als DK ist es zudem ganz ausgeschlossen da dir einfach der Heal-Entfluchpunkt fehlt.


----------



## Exodamus (4. September 2009)

Arlokk schrieb:


> mc solo geht zwar. hat nen lock geschafft. allerdings mit buggen.
> wir farmen das mit protpala/priest ab ^-^
> und sulfuron herold musst du die adds net wegziehen ^-^ ab 2 DD geht das add umzuhauen bevor die fertig sind mit heilen. bei
> einem DD musst du so lang überleben bis die adds oom sind
> ...



Der Warlock, der das gemacht hat, hat dies ohne Bugg gemacht, schauste auf WCM.Com und suchste dort nach Deadmaster bzw. hier der link direkt zu seinem Video (das Finale, letzten 2 Bosse: (die anderen Bosskills findet man sicher auch)
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=114165  )

Ich selbst bin grad mit meinem Hexer am versuchen, gestern bis Lucifron gekommen, aber hab das Kernhundpack net geschafft...

zum TE, mit 70 sicher nicht schaffbar!


----------



## Gulwar (4. September 2009)

Der schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist er einer von denen die denken "Ich schaffe das nicht also ists gefaket" wenn man weiss wies geht ist es einfach .
> Und ein Tank pala aus meiner früheren Gilde hat das auch schon des öfteren Solo gecleart
> ...



Vermutlich bist du eher einer derjenigen, die jeden Müll glauben und vorbehaltslos weitererzählen.
Das es eine Menge gibt was man erreichen kann weiß ich. Auch das es genügend Dinge gibt die ich nicht erreichen kann. Ich spiele einen Jäger und bin damit recht zufrieden. Die allermeisten 3er und 5er Questen in Eiskrone habe ich alleine gemacht. Ich würde schon behaupten das ich meine Möglichkeiten kenne und einsetzen kann. Aber ich behaupte nie, das etwas unmöglich ist, nur weil ich es nicht kann.
Ich habe nie mitgezählt wie oft ich in MC war, es war SEHR oft.
Mit 70 ist MC nicht machbar, dein Kollege erzählt Müll den du nachplapperst.
Und mit 80? Du wirst nicht alle Bosse schaffen, egal mit welcher Klasse. Ich bezweifle nicht, das man alleine weit kommen kann, aber völlig clear? Nein, nein und nochmals nein.
Ich vermute mal das einige hier Molten Core, abgekürzt MC mit MC Donalds verwechseln. Da kannst du am Tag sogar mehrfach hin und raiden.


----------



## Avorx (4. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Und mit 80? Du wirst nicht alle Bosse schaffen, egal mit welcher Klasse. Ich bezweifle nicht, das man alleine weit kommen kann, aber völlig clear? Nein, nein und nochmals nein.
> Ich vermute mal das einige hier Molten Core, abgekürzt MC mit MC Donalds verwechseln. Da kannst du am Tag sogar mehrfach hin und raiden.



Doch. Wie schon sehr oft geschrieben. Gibt en Video von nem Hexer wie er MC cleart, von Palas und Dudus hab ich auch schon gehört wie sies gecleart haben und mit nem Schami ists definitiv auch möglich (selber ausprobiert). Dk geht denke ich auch mit genug Equip und Übung.. Wer labert hier also scheiße...


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. September 2009)

Nein, schaffst du nicht.


----------



## lord just (4. September 2009)

hab da mal ne frage an all die leute die mc solo gemacht haben.

und zwar wie macht ihr bitte schön ragnaros? der hat sehr viel leben, schleudert einen immer wieder weg, spawned adds und gibt nen debuff, der die waffe von einem schmelzen lässt.

beim warlock ist das ja nicht schlimm, weil da eigentlich nur die dots und das pet den schaden machen und es nicht so schlimm ist, wenn die waffe kaputt ist aber bei nem paladin oder dk sind die waffen schon recht wichtig, um auch genügend schaden zu machen.

eine mmöglichkeit wäre es natürlich raggi so schnell umzuhauen, dass der debuff die waffe von einem noch nicht hat schmelzen lassen, nur ist das wohl alleine unmöglich, wenn man schaden auf raggi machen muss, die adds umhauen muss, immer wieder zu raggi laufen muss um schaden machen zu können und sich noch nebenbei heilen muss.


----------



## Keeral (4. September 2009)

öhm , wie wärs mit mehr waffen einpacken xD


----------



## Avorx (4. September 2009)

Wtf Waffe schmelzen? Bei mir ging die nie kaputt muss ich mal so sagen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Würde es man denn schaffen als 70DK Onyxia zu killen?? (Solo)


Mit AMSOLUTEM Top-Eq aus SW&BT evtl, halt ich aber für unwarscheinlich, hatt aber n Pala mit lvl 70 geschaft.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das einige hier Molten Core, abgekürzt MC mit MC Donalds verwechseln. Da kannst du am Tag sogar mehrfach hin und raiden.


Hin ja, aber irgentwie enraged da der Boss immer und läst mich von so komischen Grünen Typnen abführen...
Aber dafür droppen die "Minibosse" ("Die Versamlung der Burgerbrater" und "Der Lagermeister") immer so delikate Sachen...


----------



## Topfkopf (4. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hin ja, aber irgentwie enraged da der Boss immer und läst mich von so komischen Grünen Typnen abführen...
> Aber dafür droppen die "Minibosse" ("Die Versamlung der Burgerbrater" und "Der Lagermeister") immer so delikate Sachen...



Dann solltest du das Aggro ziehen dem Tank deines Vertrauens überlassen, der sollte auch die grünen adds schaffen. Ansonsten kannst du deinen Ruf wieder auf Freundlich bringen wenn du die Quest "beamten bestechung" erfolgreich abschließt, aber es kann sein das du dadurch nur noch mehr grüne adds pullst und am ende noch nen 3 Tage ban kassierst.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. September 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das Aggro ziehen dem Tank deines Vertrauens überlassen, der sollte auch die grünen adds schaffen. Ansonsten kannst du deinen Ruf wieder auf Freundlich bringen wenn du die Quest "beamten bestechung" erfolgreich abschließt, aber es kann sein das du dadurch nur noch mehr grüne adds pullst und am ende noch nen 3 Tage ban kassierst.


Ja, aber hier gehts ja ums Soloen, aber ansonsten empfielt sich n Schurken, der den Boss vorm Enrage stund, looten kann man den ja Trozdem, is ja Kassen- ähh Kisten-loot


----------



## Teradas (4. September 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Probieren -> Taktiken ausdenken -> Anwenden -> Down machen


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Taktiken ausdenken.
Ich mein,wenn man sich selber ne gute Taktik ausdenken kann,skill hat,die Taktik anwenden kann,klassenverständnis hat,ist das alles kein Problem.Ausser,wenn man Stufe 70 oder sowas ist,mit 80 ist sowas möglich,auch bei MC!

Btt:
Mit 70 allerdings nicht möglich.


----------



## grünhaupt (4. September 2009)

hi,

mein Senf dazu: 

auf 70 definitiv unmöglich, auf 80 kann ich net beurteilen. Ich habe nur die ersten 2 Trash versucht und bin gescheitert. Allerdings war der Pull alles andere als gelungen.

Wie schon ein Vorposter meinte, versuche den Trash bei Ony. Schaffst du die net, so hast du in MC eh verloren.

Daher, Levle auf 80 und rüste dich im Minimum mit Ulda-Equipment aus. Dann kannst du wieder MC angehen. btw: Auf 80 solltet ihr MC zu 5 gut schaffen, auch als frisch 80er.

Grüsse


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (6. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist du eher einer derjenigen, die jeden Müll glauben und vorbehaltslos weitererzählen.
> Das es eine Menge gibt was man erreichen kann weiß ich. Auch das es genügend Dinge gibt die ich nicht erreichen kann. Ich spiele einen Jäger und bin damit recht zufrieden. Die allermeisten 3er und 5er Questen in Eiskrone habe ich alleine gemacht. Ich würde schon behaupten das ich meine Möglichkeiten kenne und einsetzen kann. Aber ich behaupte nie, das etwas unmöglich ist, nur weil ich es nicht kann.
> Ich habe nie mitgezählt wie oft ich in MC war, es war SEHR oft.
> Mit 70 ist MC nicht machbar, dein Kollege erzählt Müll den du nachplapperst.
> ...



Die meisten grp Quests in Eiskrone schafft man als Hexer auch leicht (Bis auf Unheiligen reiter und manch andere) . UNd nur weil du nach der Meinung lebst "Ich meine es geht nicht also geht es nicht!" kann keiner was Dafür . Wahrscheinlich denkst du auch das alle die den Flammi in Ulduar 10 zu 2 Gepackt haben Buguser sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich habe nie behauptet das er auf 70 Gecleart hat Golemagg ist auf 70 als Tank Pala mit Guten Equipment Solobar .

Edit: Auf 80 hat ers auch nicht Gesolot er hatte nen heal dabei ! Falsche info -.-

noch fragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrillGorilla (8. September 2009)

Schluri schrieb:


> auf 80 solo auch unwahrscheinllich, brauchst nen heiler und dd noch




Will ja nicht angeben/meckern, aber DD braucht man nicht dazu 

habs mit meinem Frost-DK-Tank zusammen mit einem Healpala geschafft....ja auch raggi und alle anderen bosse...
Mein DK hatte da so ein Itemlvldurchschnitt von ca207...der pala war etwas besser equiptet...aber fakt is, es geht zu zweit....sind grad noch dran es auch mit DK/Schamane zu schaffen, bisher kam uns aber zeitlich immer was in die quere
ach und AQ 20 haben wir auch geschafft....und MH auch....naja immerhin bis zum ersten boss...aber es war knapp

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## OneManShow (8. September 2009)

Also wir habens zu Bc Zeiten geschafft mit
Hunter T5
Fury Warri t5 / t6
Heal Dudu t5
Prot Pala t6


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

also ich farme mit meiner bäule (bär-eule) und einem befreundeten pala momentan mc und das geht super easy.
also ony sollte man alleine vorher natürlich schon schaffen (als bär schaffe ich das und bin noch 80% der zeit auf 100% leben rudelführer ftw)
und naja mc geht pala immer im wechsel vergelter/tank und ich permanent als eule (bzw normalform, zum heilen) und so kommen wir recht schnell durch
nach ca einer stunde sind alle gegner ohne ein toten unserer seits down (wir lassen rechr viel trash aus)

leider haben wir erst eine fessel und noch nicht das teil für den hammer, aber wir wollen es solange versuchen, bis wir beide ein legendary haben XD

p.s.: ihr spielt auf dem realm zirkel des cenarius und wollt nochmal mc von drinnen sehen und ein paar items bekommen, dann schreibt ein brief an ichbank und wir melden uns wegen "durchziehen" (kostet aber)


----------



## theduke666 (8. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> Edit 1: ERSTER xD


xD xD xD xD xDD xD xD ^^^^^^^^^
http://www.kopf-tisch.de/


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Is immer wieder lustig zu lesen, was Leute anstellen um bloss nicht 80 zu werden xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (8. September 2009)

also wir haben mal gildenintern MC zu viert gerockt. Drei 80er und ein kleiner 60er druide, der sogar noch Bedarf bei einigen der Beutestücke hatte. Die anderen waren ein Paladin, ein Magier und ich der Krieger.


----------



## FrAkE (8. September 2009)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Moin moin ,
> 
> kurze frage .... schaff ich es mit einem 70er dk mc solo zu machen oder eher nich ? oder sollte ich erst ab lvl 80 loslegen?
> 
> ...




ich habs früher mit einem lev 80 Druiden teddy gemacht ging locker genau wie Zg oder kara die ersten 4 bosse

warte bios 80 wird dann leichter gehen und warscheinlicher


----------



## Tweetycat280 (8. September 2009)

Solo hmm WL level mit 21 50 Skillung MC ZG ony geht AQ 20 nein BWL nein AQ 40 nein 

Kara noch nicht probiert 

DK level 80 Tankequip Blutskillung  siehe WL u er schafft auch alle 5er Nonheros BC inis wobei TDM mir 2 u 3 Boss ein paar repkosten eingebracht haben 

Kara ging mit einem schamie super 

aber auf 70 hmm glaube eher nix davon höchstens ZG

das Manko der Classicinstanzen ist halt das die Bosse Immun gegen gewisse Zauber sind


----------



## Kallan (8. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist du eher einer derjenigen, die jeden Müll glauben und vorbehaltslos weitererzählen.
> Das es eine Menge gibt was man erreichen kann weiß ich. Auch das es genügend Dinge gibt die ich nicht erreichen kann. Ich spiele einen Jäger und bin damit recht zufrieden. Die allermeisten 3er und 5er Questen in Eiskrone habe ich alleine gemacht. Ich würde schon behaupten das ich meine Möglichkeiten kenne und einsetzen kann. Aber ich behaupte nie, das etwas unmöglich ist, nur weil ich es nicht kann.
> Ich habe nie mitgezählt wie oft ich in MC war, es war SEHR oft.
> Mit 70 ist MC nicht machbar, dein Kollege erzählt Müll den du nachplapperst.
> ...



Also mein TF war in nem Happy Meal


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Ohne Pet unmöglich, mit Pet 0.001% Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## PitbullStylez (8. September 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Kannst knicken auch mit 80 und Full t9,5 ^^



O.o


Selbst als Hunter solo möglich :>


----------



## Teradas (8. September 2009)

PitbullStylez schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> 
> Selbst als Hunter solo möglich :>


Wenn ja,dann ist es ein riesen Zeitaufwand,man benötigt Skill(Ja,das ist nicht mehr so weit verbreitet) und ob mans schafft,ist dann immernoch die Frage.
Und wenn dann als BM,oder?
kenne mich mit Hunter nicht so aus.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. September 2009)

Frohes neues!

Ich wage an dieser Stelle einfach mal zu behaupten, dass man MC auch auf LvL 80 noch nicht solo meistern kann. Einen Heiler wirst du auf jeden Fall brauchen. Da ich aber nicht genau sagen kann, wie lange die Kämpfe ohne DD dauern werden und ob sich der Healer dann nicht sogar oom Heilt wäre auch ein DD angebracht. Mit unserer Gilde waren wir zu dritt in MC und das lief dann auch ganz gut.


----------



## PitbullStylez (8. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wenn ja,dann ist es ein riesen Zeitaufwand,man benötigt Skill(Ja,das ist nicht mehr so weit verbreitet) und ob mans schafft,ist dann immernoch die Frage.
> Und wenn dann als BM,oder?
> kenne mich mit Hunter nicht so aus.



Jo, BM Spec + Turtle + T5 2er Bonus!

Ansonsten nicht möglich^^


----------



## Freakypriest (8. September 2009)

Garr ist als Blood DK einfach zu meistern um an Windfury zu kommen der erste Boss. 
AM Baron Geddon beiß ich mir noch die zähne aus, denke der ist ohne Heiler nicht schaffbar.


----------



## Dunator (8. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> man benötigt Skill(Ja,das ist nicht mehr so weit verbreitet)



was heißt nichtmehr? ich stelle mal vollgende these in den rau: früher gab es fast genau soviele noobs wie heute.
als ich classics noch raids geleitet habe, hatte ich die auswahl zwischen 9 huntern für meine raids und von der gildenleitung hatte ich die "auflage" mindestens 2 mitzunehmen.
2 (die natürlich nicht immer zeit hatten und wollten) waren echt gut und konnten ihre klasse spielen, machten viel schaden und ihre cc fähigkeiten waren gut.
3 (die wollten manchmal it) machten sehr wenig schaden und ihre cc fähigkeiten waren, naja sehr eingeschränkt.
und meine geliebten restlichen 4 (die wollten immer mit und haben sich immer angemeldet) machten garkein schaden (unter tank), konnten garnicht cc anwenden und verursachten regelmäßg wipes.

und es geht hier nicht nur um hunter, dass war nur eines von vielen beispielen!

es gab sie immer und es wird sie imer geben, die skilllosen.


----------



## PitbullStylez (8. September 2009)

Natürlich gibt es immer Leute ohne Skill und/oder Movement Krüppel denen jeder Boss ausser Patchwork zu anspruchsvoll ist, aber es gibt eben auch welche die ihre Klasse beherrschen & Ragnaros als Hunter solo schaffen ^.^


----------



## Pingurian (8. September 2009)

Da ich auch recht selten mal MC gehe um Feuer- und Lavakerne zu farmen möchte ich meinen Senf auch dazugeben.
Ich bin Holypala mit 2nd Tankskillung. In MC / Kara / ZG etc. gehe ich nur als Prot rein. In MC sind die ersten 2 Bosse recht problemlos, Gehennas allerdings lässt mich verzweifeln. Aber es geht zumindest teilweise, vielleicht auch voll, sicherlich eine Frage des Equips, Skills etc. Also Unmöglich gibts nicht!


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

solo mc ist als warlock machbar selbst schon getestet aber es is nicht leicht un braucht seine zeit um die skillung zu üben empfiehlt sich erst mal Zul gurub oder kara zumindest den ersten boss schafft man da und ony is ja so und so easy


----------



## chinsai (8. September 2009)

Allein wirds echt sehr hart, auch auf 80.
Bin mitm Schami rein die ersten 2 Mobs ham mich beide 2x gehauen und ich war weg vom Fenster^^


----------



## DieGriffins (8. September 2009)

also Solo bestimmt nicht denn der Feuerelementar Boss ist an sich ziemlich hart da seine Manaburn Aura richtig reinhaut und die Fähigkeit womit man enormen Feuerschaden kriegt.
Also ich habs zu zweit mit meinem Freund geschafft (Ele+Resto Dudu) Molten Core zu clearen.


----------



## Lodrik23 (8. September 2009)

bedenke das du als hexer dein pet hast =) schau dir unter youtube ma die videos von apedestr1an an die haben mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Krobe (8. September 2009)

mit lvl 80 geht es wunderbar - aber du solltest dir einen Heiler mitnehmen dann geht es wesentlich schneller!!!!


----------



## Æxodus (8. September 2009)

Manche haben den Begriff "Solo" immer noch net verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2009)

Solo clearen ohne Buguse etc ist unmöglich. 2-5 Leute würdens denk ich mal schaffen, je nach EQ, Klassenskill, wie man aufeinander eingespielt ist..


----------



## turalya (8. September 2009)

Also wir hams letztens zu 3. gemacht Pala/Mage/Dudu ging gut bis auf den mit den heil adds da ham wir resetten müssen (jeder kann sich aus dem kampf nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## PitbullStylez (9. September 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Solo clearen ohne Buguse etc ist unmöglich. 2-5 Leute würdens denk ich mal schaffen, je nach EQ, Klassenskill, wie man aufeinander eingespielt ist..



Schami

Hexer

Pala

DK

Hunter

Das sind die Videos die ich gefunden habe wenn ich "Solo Ragnaros" bei YouTube eingebe.

@ unter mir: Das is zwar nicht komplett MC, aber dennoch das Ziel wenn man MC geht :O


----------



## wonder123 (10. September 2009)

Vetsu schrieb:


> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=98549
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=99373
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=111017
> http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=113129
> ...




fett..der is ja von meinem server...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (10. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> eher nicht ^^
> ich habs noch mit keinem char probiert, aber ich glaub bei dem einen Boss wo die Hunde Adds gleichzeitig down müssen (ka mehr wie der hies
> 
> 
> ...



Die Corehoundpacks kann man wunderbar allein machen. Ich hab die mit nem Krieger gesolot, allein durch Druckwelle+ Donnerknall und Fokus immer auf nen Hund mit viel HP. Bei mir haben auch 2 Packs gereicht, um zu Lucifron/Magmadar vorzudringen.

Das mit einem 70er DK zu versuchen ist allerdings etwas weltfremd.


----------



## Millencolin (10. September 2009)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Also ich mit meinem Frostmage komem selbst mit epic equip nichtmals an den ersten beiden mobs vorbei durch deren unterbrechen und wegtreten komme ich garnicht zum dmg machen



wer farmt auch inis mitm mage ..


----------



## Dabow (10. September 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> mit beiden NEIN
> 
> 
> 2-3 bosse schon aber mehr net, wer das andere behauptet ,soll movie zeigen.



richtig ... es ist möglich Bosse allein zu machen. Jedoch wirst du spätestens bei dem Hundeboss scheitern. Wir habens damals selbst zu 3 nicht hinbekommen

80er : Eule, DK, Pala ! Die Dinge sind immer und immer wieder gespwaned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langlog (10. September 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> richtig ... es ist möglich Bosse allein zu machen. Jedoch wirst du spätestens bei dem Hundeboss scheitern. Wir habens damals selbst zu 3 nicht hinbekommen
> 
> 80er : Eule, DK, Pala ! Die Dinge sind immer und immer wieder gespwaned
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich oder?? MC habe wir (Feral Druide + Holy Pala) schon Öffter gecleart! Scheint als hättest du recht wenig Ahnung von der Instanz sonst wüstest du wissen das die Hunde Möglichst gleichzeitig Down gehen müssen und auch nach dem sie Down sind muss weitter schaden gemacht werden bis sie sich "aufgelöst" haben.....


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (10. September 2009)

Halbat schrieb:


> Das haut nicht hin , da du beim Sulfuronherold oder wie der ehißt die Add´s auseinander ziehen musst da die sich sonst heilen.



Mann muss sie nicht ausseinanderziehen... hab es mit meiner Heildose geschafft.. hat nur so ca. ne 1 3/4 stunde gedauert... die machen kaum schaden auf lv 80 mit Platte nur der Boss ist manchnmal gefährlich wenn er auf entfernung geht. aber sonst einfach aushalten nach ca. 15 min. ist deren Mana ausgelutscht und denn muss man nurnoch darauf achten das das man zur richtigen zeit stunt... denn der heilcast ist echt fix bei denen durch ... aber es ist möglich man brauch nur viel zeit und gutes Timing glück... aber wie schon gesagt machbar... wies mit den anderen Bossen aussieht weiß ich nicht habe nur den gemacht weil wir uns auch gefragt hatten in der Gilde ob der alleine möglich wäre.


----------

